# i think my zena is pregnant



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

please dont shout at me but i think my zena is pregnant , her nipples are really sticking out etc and she has gained so much weight , i was gonna get her spayed but she came into season so was told to wait but i think maybe zack has got to her as i have tried to keep them apart but with three kids and a busy household its hard to keep them seperate , please help any advice would be great


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

When was she last in season, be as accurate as possible. Then book her in at the vets for a scan.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

As Tanya says, when was her season? You wrote a recent post about your dog Zac walking around with his penis hanging out, was this while she was in season?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> You wrote a recent post about your dog Zac walking around with his penis hanging out, was this while she was in season?


If so this means a mating has occured.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> If so this means a mating has occured.


Yep, that was my thinking - just thought it may be useful to check dates


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

yes it was around the time when zack was walking round with it hanging out  . god im sorry angry with myself i i tried so hard to keep them apart


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

What date, where is the thread?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

how long ago was she is season?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

2nd-apr-10 when penis thread made, makes her 8 weeks? If so any day now!!!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

What other signs is Zena showing?


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

what omg  what do i do ? ive just foned my partner to see if he can get a wooden box from work to use as a welping box .


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

What breed are Zak and Zena?


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

zack is a rottie cross staffie and zena is a staffie crossed with ???


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

pmd you ring me


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

At least they are not related. You are going to need quite a big box!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

no other signs , she is is as active as normal , but she hasnt been eating till lunch time instead of first thing in the morning , she has been snapping at zack alot too .


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

have you got my pm?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> http://www.htmwhelping-boxes.co.uk/which.


I would suggest you get it asap.

I will bow out of this thread now  - I'm sure Tanya will help you through this.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Insane said:


> At least they are not related. You are going to need quite a big box!


 no they are not related


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

accidents do happen sometimes. i dont really know much about these things, but could she be having a phantom?

tanya is definitely the best person to talk to.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorted vets this afte rnoon to confirm, but sounds very much like she is.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh dear :scared: poor girlie, be prepaired for hell nad back (or maybe I just experinced this :lol: ). Good luck and well done Tanya for helping out, will be watching the thread to see how things go.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Bit of a shock huh,but hopefully you will still have time to get some stuff sorted.good luck,hope all goes well.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd be prepared for some tough decisions. Those sort of cross you won't even be able to give away.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> Bit of a shock huh,but hopefully you will still have time to get some stuff sorted.good luck,hope all goes well.


thanks bearpaw


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ok firstly this should have been avoided ive got a entire male that is also a proven stud that lives with his mum and my other girls and ive never had any accidents i also have 3 children so to be honest you should have got her spayed i at to speak my mind as thats just me.... i think we as owners should look after them.

anyway to late now as you may have pups soon so no use preaching to you i wish you and your dog well and good luck at the vets
:thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good luck at the vets  Whoops for the accident. I personally wouldn't like to own an entire male if I had an entire bitch.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kaisa624 said:


> Good luck at the vets  Whoops for the accident. I personally wouldn't like to own an entire male if I had an entire bitch.


I have mum and son and he howls and cries when he can not get at the girls but as long as they are kept apart when they are in season i have no other problems


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I know we all have strong feelings on this subject but its been done now. When I spoke to her she was gutted at the thought she might be pregnant. Lets pull together and help her if she turns out to be pregnant. She knows it was an avoidable mistake but its too late now.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I know we all have strong feelings on this subject but its been done now. When I spoke to her she was gutted at the thought she might be pregnant. Lets pull together and help her if she turns out to be pregnant. She knows it was an avoidable mistake but its too late now.


Well said Tanya, it too late now but at least we can all try and help....... It dosen't matter what breed or what cross these pups are this owner still needs all our help, knowledge and support that we can give. :thumbup:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Well said Tanya, it too late now but at least we can all try and help....... It dosen't matter what breed or what cross these pups are this owner still needs all our help, knowledge and support that we can give. :thumbup:


Actually it does matter a great deal. We had to turn down 20 yes 20 dogs this month 18 of which were staffy crosses of some sort of there. Likely most of those dogs are now dead or worse. So yes it matters a great deal and I really hope the OP is willing to face her responsiblities and deal with the consequences of her lack of care.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

JSR said:


> I'd be prepared for some tough decisions. Those sort of cross you won't even be able to give away.


 nice. im sure she will find them homes,

dont really think thats what she wants to be hearing at the moment.

all the best hun.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good luck hun  Hope the vet trip goes good =]


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

carebear said:


> nice. im sure she will find them homes,
> 
> dont really think thats what she wants to be hearing at the moment.
> 
> all the best hun.


Really? Well if she does then any spare nice homes send them the way of most good rescues cos right now we've got staffy crosses sitting in kennels waiting for them. :thumbup:


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> dont really think thats what she wants to be hearing at the moment


.

Probably not, but it's the truth and the reality of what is happening.



> nice. im sure she will find them homes


,

I hope you're right and I hope the OP bitch is OK, but I also hope this serves as a reminder that if people cannot keep their dogs and bitches apart (and it is perfectly possible - most 'accidents' are lack of care), then get them neutered.

edited to add: Knowing that Tanya is a responsible breeder I take my hat off to her that she still helps in these situations.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Ive got a staffie bitch but i would never breed her i got her spayed she is a great family pet 
Im going keep quiet on this thread


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

cav said:


> Ive got a staffie bitch but i would never breed her i got her spayed she is a great family pet
> Im going keep quiet on this thread


:lol: Me too now, no point cos what do I know!! 

Agreed Rocco, good on Tanya for helping out.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

JSR said:


> Actually it does matter a great deal. We had to turn down 20 yes 20 dogs this month 18 of which were staffy crosses of some sort of there. Likely most of those dogs are now dead or worse. So yes it matters a great deal and I really hope the OP is willing to face her responsiblities and deal with the consequences of her lack of care.


Totally agree, it should not of happened but is has and nothing can be done about that now! at least OP is asking for help and advice and the least we can all do as dog lovers is help her where we can.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

A bit of a shock then! I hope that if she is pregnant that all goes well and they all arrive safely. The best thing you can do is keep talking to people on here and gain as much knowledge in the time that you have left before they arrive. Try to get hold of the book of the bitch if you can, this helps with the birth and after care of the mum and pups. Read it cover to cover and then again! First of all find a spot for her to whelp in a quiet calm area of the house where your other dog cannot get access to her. He MUST be kept away from her or he will stress her out before and after the birth. His intentions may not be harmful but she will not want him anywhere near. Start collecting newspapers, and get some lactol puppy milk powder in just in case. They do whelping kits on ebay so I if you have time I would get one. Its sounds like she is not massive so hopefully it will only be a small litter, but you will need to be careful if it is a singleton pup as this can cause problems. Get some non wax/flavoured dental floss in case you need to tie of any umbilical cords. A thermometer to tell her temperature. She will have a temp drop to 36.5ish as a sign labour is imminent, you will need to take this 4 times a day and make a note of the temps. If she is pregnant you need to get her settled in the whelping box asap. This is only the tip of the ice berg so to speak but there are lots of people on here that will give you advice. Take up Tanya's offer and listen to her, she knows what she is doing. Most importantly KEEP CALM ( easier said than done)but if you are calm she will hopefully be calm. Good luck


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i am not going to judge you, but you say you have 3 small children and a busy household, do you have anyone who will help you with the puppies especially from 3 weeks onwards? the weaning and clearing up process really is a full time job and you really need a spare room of some sort just for the puppies and mum? she will need to feel secure and safe with her babies ,dad out the way for quite a while and no children constantly around her? you could well be looking at 8 + puppies here?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope all goes well x


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

If you can't actually order this kit, at least try to stock up on the majority of things in this kit:

Petnap Limited Whelping kit

I think this is the whelping box website:

Whelping Boxes and Kittening Pens

Make sure you have pig-rails. It is very important for large or heavy breeds, they offer protection for the vulnerable puppies from clumsy mothers. Some Bully breeds are especially clumsy mothers.

I know it will be very difficult raising these puppies with the busy home you have already, but please try and make sure to socialize these puppies as much as possible:

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/ensp.htm

Aside from this, there is also the "Rule of Sevens" developed by Pat Schaap. This basically means that by the time the puppies are 7 weeks of age, they should have encountered 7 different locations (outside, kitchen, living room, bathroom, etc and all of the noises that go along with those places), eaten from 7 different surfaces (plastic, glass, stainless steel bowls etc), eaten in 7 different locations, safely met 7 different people, walked on 7 different types of surfaces (grass, tarp, tile, carpet etc), played with 7 different toys (balls, stuffies, frisbee, tug ropes etc), and encountered 7 different challenges (teeter/seesaw, up stairs, down stairs etc.)

These two socialization techniques will help you ensure that the puppies are the very best they can be.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

JSR said:


> Actually it does matter a great deal. We had to turn down 20 yes 20 dogs this month 18 of which were staffy crosses of some sort of there. Likely most of those dogs are now dead or worse. So yes it matters a great deal and I really hope the OP is willing to face her responsiblities and deal with the consequences of her lack of care.


i can only echo this post, whats done is done now and i hope everything goes well with the birth but we are knee deep in staffy crosses in every rescue in my area aswell fingers crossed she has a small litter then maybe the op will do the responsible thing and keep them.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

How did it go at the vets hun?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

What's done is done I won't judge you as I'm dealing with my own accident (Cotton is having babies all but 2 are staying with me).

Just want to say good luck and hope mum and puppies will be fine x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

If the father is a Staff x Rottie then I am guessing that he is a fair bit bigger then mum who is a Staff x

If so that's going to cause big problems and mum will struggle to give birth naturally.

I'm really hoping that mum is crossed with a large breed as it's proberly going to be a c-section otherwise.

I would start saving asap!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Bloody hell poor Zena is only an 8 month old pup herself! sorry i know its too late now but that is shocking if you suspected she'd been caught you should have taken her for the mismate jab!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/79183-hello-zack-zena.html


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sequeena said:


> What's done is done I won't judge you as I'm dealing with my own accident (Cotton is having babies all but 2 are staying with me).
> 
> Just want to say good luck and hope mum and puppies will be fine x


I have to say i agree with this. I just hope the mother has the pups ok


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Bloody hell poor Zena is only an 8 month old pup herself! sorry i know its too late now but that is shocking


I didn't realise she was so young . I'm sure Tanya is helping with this, but just a warning - such a young immature bitch could turn and kill her pups, so it is not just the actual whelping that will be risky, but looking after them afterwards.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> I didn't realise she was so young . I'm sure Tanya is helping with this, but just a warning - such a young immature bitch could turn and kill her pups, so it is not just the actual whelping that will be risky, but looking after them afterwards.


Yikes  I didn't know she was that young either 
her age combined with a bigger sire this bitch is at huge risk!!!!!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

8 months is very young bless her, would it not be advisable to query a possible section, I'm not sure if this is something that's poss and how risky it is but given the size difference between mum and dad I would be concerned about her passing possibly very large pups.
I won't pass comment on the hows or the whys but I do agree that a lot of support is needed here to ensure the safety or mum first...pups after...I have a staff x and she has all sorts of health probs...not entirely sure what she's crossed with , the dick who draggd her up for the first yr says lab but not sure so don't even know if her health probs are heredetory or not..which I see as a prob with any unknown crosses...so I can only advise to be extra careful and if a c section is a possibility even if it's slightly risky then weigh up the pros and cons of which is the more risky....natural or section.
I hope Mum & Pups are ok
Clare xx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea theres loads of pros and cons surrounding this, but my Sailor is a rotti x staff... his dad was bigger than the mom, who was a pure staffy (kc reg), she had a litter of 12 pups, all of a good healthy size, she whelped them all her self no probs.. but she developed mastitus and the owner ended up hand feeding all 12 pups from birth, intil they were weaned. So dont read too much into the what ifs.. but do make sure you are prepared for worse case scenerio, so everything is in placce, just incase, rather than you getting stressed and having to rush around last minute ....

Anyhow, I really hope that the dog is ok, and if there are any pups, that they are all brought into the world safely and that you manage to find them all loving homes, best of luck


Also, I have to ask, becasue it just sounds odd... you wanted to get the female spayed, but couldnt because she was in a season.... and she would have been 6 months old... so this suggests you dont mind getting dogs neutered at an early age

If the vets refused to spay the bitch, just becasue she was in season, and nothing else, like they dont neuter dogs that early and you knew you had a busy lifestyle and couldnt keep a watch on the dogs all the time, to prevent this... why didnt you get the dog castrated instead ??


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

We don't even know she is pregnant for sure yet!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

hope its all going ok sweety


----------



## nic76 (May 2, 2010)

hope you are ok and zena is doing well.how did you get on at the vets?


----------



## nic76 (May 2, 2010)

sailor said:


> Also, I have to ask, becasue it just sounds odd... you wanted to get the female spayed, but couldnt because she was in a season.... and she would have been 6 months old... so this suggests you dont mind getting dogs neutered at an early age


we had our daisy spayed by 9 mths and also had toby neutered at about 7 mths.as recomended by our vets...


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Shamen said:


> Bloody hell poor Zena is only an 8 month old pup herself! sorry i know its too late now but that is shocking if you suspected she'd been caught you should have taken her for the mismate jab!


I had a suspicion she was going to be young when the OP said she intended having her neutered 

For yours and the pups sake I hope everything goes smoothly, but I pray this thread acts as a warning to others - I know these are cross breeds - but there is a very good reason the KC won't register pups if the mother is mated before 12 months (and some breed clubs are now stipulating a minimum age of 2 and even 3 for first litters).

Both mum and babies are at risk - I hope you have someone to advise and that you have a lot of time to help care for these pups.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

How did you get on at the vets?

I echo what others have said, but we now need to concentrate on helping you do the best for your dogs and possible pups.

Please let us know if everything is okay.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dont think she will be back somehow, another one needing help and been frightened away.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

I do hope not.


----------



## nic76 (May 2, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Dont think she will be back somehow, another one needing help and been frightened away.


i pm'd her but not reply.hope she is ok.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Dont think she will be back somehow, another one needing help and been frightened away.


Its only the dog that will suffer in the end unfortunately. I hope she comes back and gets some help


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

nic76 said:


> i pm'd her but not reply.hope she is ok.


I hope she is ok too, i doubt it she came on here for advice, i cant give her any advice i know nothing about breeding, so opted to keep my mouth shut i think more need to do the same.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She may be busy with pups!

Whatever the result I hope all is well.


----------



## nic76 (May 2, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I hope she is ok too, i doubt it she came on here for advice, i cant give her any advice i know nothing about breeding, so opted to keep my mouth shut i think more need to do the same.


i get fed up with peoples advice on things as the can be rude(maybe not rude but can come accros nasty) but to be fair to them all everyone has opinions and on these forums they all get heard.but to be fair this dog is still a pup herself and i have 2 dogs and a bitch and although the howling for her is annoying and i also have 3 kids in and out the gate i can still keep them apart.maybe the dog should have been netured if she had to wait for the bitch to be passed her season.

hope she gets good advice form someone.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Dont think she will be back somehow, another one needing help and been frightened away.


i think this too its sad. Hopefully Tanya will update us


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Its only the dog that will suffer in the end unfortunately. I hope she comes back and gets some help


Of course it is, it wasnt an "opinion" thread it was started for help and advice, i feel sorry for these posters when they get slated, i feel sorry for the others that have the knowledge and experience that want to help and post advice, we all make mistakes or maybe some dont. . . . . . . . .Oh i wonder what it feels like to be so bloody perfect.


----------



## nic76 (May 2, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> . . . . . . . . .Oh i wonder what it feels like to be so bloody perfect.


i wouldnt know and dont want to.what a boring life being perfect and putting everyone else down.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

If Tanya is helping her then we should have anm update at some point i guess. She knew she'd done the wrong thing by her first post and didn't need it pointed out constantly in further posts. If one of your furries does something wrong do you keep berating it repeatedly for that one incident?

Im with haeveymolly on this one. Fingers crossed everything goes on and good on Tanya for taking her under her wing :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Of course it is, it wasnt an "opinion" thread it was started for help and advice, i feel sorry for these posters when they get slated, i feel sorry for the others that have the knowledge and experience that want to help and post advice, we all make mistakes or maybe some dont. . . . . . . . .Oh i wonder what it feels like to be so bloody perfect.


It feels pretty good actually!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

nic76 said:


> i get fed up with peoples advice on things as the can be rude(maybe not rude but can come accros nasty) but to be fair to them all everyone has opinions and on these forums they all get heard.but to be fair this dog is still a pup herself and i have 2 dogs and a bitch and although the howling for her is annoying and i also have 3 kids in and out the gate i can still keep them apart.maybe the dog should have been netured if she had to wait for the bitch to be passed her season.
> 
> hope she gets good advice form someone.


True and yes it could have been prevented but she wasnt asking for anyones opinion on her being irresponsible she was asking for advice. Such a shame


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Of course it is, it wasnt an "opinion" thread it was started for help and advice, i feel sorry for these posters when they get slated, i feel sorry for the others that have the knowledge and experience that want to help and post advice, we all make mistakes or maybe some dont. . . . . . . . .Oh i wonder what it feels like to be so bloody perfect.


*lol totaly agree with you..I see both sides to every coin, and what i don't like is people being frightend away.Now if the OP doesn't come back imo more harm than good has been done.*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Stop sniping at each other. You are making this thread worse than it already is.

There are PMs for this sort of thing.


----------



## nic76 (May 2, 2010)

Kaitlyn said:


> If Tanya is helping her then we should have anm update at some point i guess. She knew she'd done the wrong thing by her first post and didn't need it pointed out constantly in further posts. If one of your furries does something wrong do you keep berating it repeatedly for that one incident?
> 
> Im with haeveymolly on this one. Fingers crossed everything goes on and good on Tanya for taking her under her wing :thumbup:


Well done Tanya. Keep us posted.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

nic76 said:


> Well done Tanya. Keep us posted.


And we have to remember that Tanya is currently recovering from surgery so updates may be a while xx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Stop sniping at each other. You are making this thread worse than it already is.
> 
> There are PMs for this sort of thing.


We arnt sniping, just hope if she comes on and see's that there is some on here that are willing to support her and dont condem her and maybe then she will post or p.m the ones she knows are supporting. So rather than just accept she has gone if people can put on messages of support then do so. I think we need to just try and out number the negative ones and maybe she might reply.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> We arnt sniping, just hope if she comes on and see's that there is some on here that are willing to support her and dont condem her and maybe then she will post or p.m the ones she knows are supporting. So rather than just accept she has gone if people can put on messages of support then do so. I think we need to just try and out number the negative ones and maybe she might reply.


There are people sniping 

I really hope she comes back. There are other people here who can help her too and it's nice to have support in times like this.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I just hope the dogs ok! people need to think of the dogs situation now and not the should or should not have's (so to speak) and just make sure the owner gets the right advice. There is plenty of time for pregnancy prevention advice once we know the dog and pups are safe.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think if you post on an open forum like this, you have to be prepared to have a thick skin for such an emotive issue. People are *bound* to have an opinion, and voice it. 

Without sounding harsh, people who make mistakes like this, need to just buckle up for the ride and know they're going to get a slating from some folk. Just take it on the chin and worry more about the bitch and pups, and don't worry about anyone judging your character, it isn't nice, but it's insignificant beside the actual problem posted about.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I think if you post on an open forum like this, you have to be prepared to have a thick skin for such an emotive issue. People are *bound* to have an opinion, and voice it.
> 
> Without sounding harsh, people who make mistakes like this, need to just buckle up for the ride and know they're going to get a slating from some folk. Just take it on the chin and worry more about the bitch and pups, and don't worry about anyone judging your character, it isn't nice, but it's insignificant beside the actual problem posted about.


*Unfortunately not everyone can be thick skinned.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I think if you post on an open forum like this, you have to be prepared to have a thick skin for such an emotive issue. People are *bound* to have an opinion, and voice it.
> 
> Without sounding harsh, people who make mistakes like this, need to just buckle up for the ride and know they're going to get a slating from some folk. Just take it on the chin and worry more about the bitch and pups, and don't worry about anyone judging your character, it isn't nice, but it's insignificant beside the actual problem posted about.


I think if you post on an open forum just telling people what has happened or asking "how irresponsible an i" then yes be prepared and yes take the slating but she didnt and all the slating needs to be kept for such a thread, leave these for the positive and helpfull replies.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

You only have to look at past posts to realise how this information would be *greeted*. If the op hadn't wanted to attract such attention, pm'ing someone would have been a better route. Open forums attract the opinion of every one from, those with experience, to numpties who just want to have a say. Thick skin or not, the bitch and pups still come first in this situation.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Unfortunately not everyone can be thick skinned.*


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope the bitch, and the "possible" pups are all ok and doing fine, I have to say this type of post is the sole reason why I dont come onto this forum often now, It depresses me so much that with all the information out there available to everyone that has access to an internet connection, that "accidents" are still happening, basic rule to owning dogs IF YOU CANNOT COMPLETELY SEPERATE ENTIRE MALES AND FEMALES WHEN BITCH IS IN SEASON,  DON'T OWN BOTH SEXES bowing out now.

mo


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

moboyd said:


> I hope the bitch, and the "possible" pups are all ok and doing fine, I have to say this type of post is the sole reason why I dont come onto this forum often now, It depresses me so much that with all the information out there available to everyone that has access to an internet connection, that "accidents" are still happening, basic rule to owning dogs IF YOU CANNOT COMPLETELY SEPERATE ENTIRE MALES AND FEMALES WHEN BITCH IS IN SEASON,  DON'T OWN BOTH SEXES bowing out now.
> 
> mo


Well said :thumbup:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I think that people esp those who are involved in rescue know how bad the staffie rescue situation is out there; staffies die in pounds every day for want of homes; the rescues are chock full of them, a staffie rescue we work with has over 20 calls a day from people needing help 'accidental litters' that can't be sold and unwanted dogs - so their frustration at yet another preventable situation is understandable - they hear stories every day about people thinking their dogs might be pregnant the day before pups are due etc (not the day after the mating) and have to pick up the pieces yet again and of course the frustration that they get it in the neck when they harp on and on about neutering etc....

I am sorry OP I felt I had to say that; but hopefully you will be able to get some good advice to make sure your dogs and pups are safe and help with responsible rehoming and socialisation - so that these pups don't end up the poundies of the future.

I hope you will be able to keep us in the loop of how its going.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Most of the dogs in the kennels I volunteer at are staff x or JRT x. Most are lovely, but they all bark like mad  Hope your possible pups will be ok


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Not heard anything anyone?

Just thought i would come on and check,wonder how they are doing


----------



## LizzyDrip (May 13, 2010)

I think the only one that may know anything is Tanya (bless her, for all her help for this lady and her dog, especially with what she is going through herself:thumbup, as i think everyone who has put their own valid views on this subject have frightened her away and i don,t think she will come back unfortunately, but i hope for Zenas sake all is well and that she is in touch with Tanya as i know earlier in these posts Tanya offered her help, i only hope with all my heart that the OP took Tanya up on this.
Lets hope that Tanya will keep us posted as soon as she can. 
Get well soon Tanya


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If you look on the OP's profile she is coming on everyday but is not posting. She was last on this afternoon according to the last visit on her profile.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

LizzyDrip said:


> I think the only one that may know anything is Tanya (bless her, for all her help for this lady and her dog, especially with what she is going through herself:thumbup, as i think everyone who has put their own valid views on this subject have frightened her away and i don,t think she will come back unfortunately, but i hope for Zenas sake all is well and that she is in touch with Tanya as i know earlier in these posts Tanya offered her help, i only hope with all my heart that the OP took Tanya up on this.
> Lets hope that Tanya will keep us posted as soon as she can.
> Get well soon Tanya


Me to, I hope she won't let them scare her of!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

We are still in contact but thats all that I can say at the moment either way. But as far as I know all is ok at the minute. She said she will contact me if anything unexpected happens x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks LizzyDrip xx


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

I have only just joined the forum, this is the very first post I have replied, too, as this is something I feel strongly about. Last week we had a litter of four week old cross pups in, they were riddled with worms, were undernourushed and one have since died. When will you people learn that a dog and a bitch under the same roof  results in unwanted litters and a strain on the overstretched rescues?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I hope the OP is ok and i hope she gets all the help she needs! Bless her, i am sure no-one in her situation purposely goes out to get her bitch pregnant she already has a lot to deal with having a home and family and pets so i think we could have been a little more supportive!  

I have only just seen this thread but i hope she hasn't been scared off and comes back on with an update on how mum and puppies are doing. 

I hope you vets appointment went ok and you have had a scan done and lots of advice given to you. X X

Good luck. X


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> I hope the OP is ok and i hope she gets all the help she needs! Bless her, i am sure no-one in her situation purposely goes out to get her bitch pregnant she already has a lot to deal with having a home and family and pets so i think we could have been a little more supportive!
> 
> I have only just seen this thread but i hope she hasn't been scared off and comes back on with an update on how mum and puppies are doing.
> 
> ...


Nice post this is the sort of support she needs right now.:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> We are still in contact but thats all that I can say at the moment either way. But as far as I know all is ok at the minute. She said she will contact me if anything unexpected happens x


Keep up the good work, she will need you. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dotty Thorpe said:


> I have only just joined the forum, this is the very first post I have replied, too, as this is something I feel strongly about. Last week we had a litter of four week old cross pups in, they were riddled with worms, were undernourushed and one have since died. When will you people learn that a dog and a bitch under the same roof results in unwanted litters and a strain on the overstretched rescues?


This isn't what the op wanted to know, she needed help..yes each of us is entitled to an opinion but there's a time and a place wouldn't you agree?
Lots of people have different opinions on this forum, but right now all that's important is gettingthe right kind of help for The possibly pregnant Zena...luckilt she has help through another helpful member and she's a good owner so don't worry, I doubt these will end up in rescu


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> This isn't what the op wanted to know, she needed help..yes each of us is entitled to an opinion but there's a time and a place wouldn't you agree?
> Lots of people have different opinions on this forum, but right now all that's important is gettingthe right kind of help for The possibly pregnant Zena...luckilt she has help through another helpful member and she's a good owner so don't worry, I doubt these will end up in rescu


It maybe not what the orignal poster wanted to hear, but the FACT of the matter is you have a dog and a bitch of sexual maturity under the same roof and this is what you are going to end up with. Yep, I sypmerthize with the owner, she has come forward and asked for help, but had she have not been so irresponsible then this post would never have been - end off.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dotty Thorpe said:


> It maybe not what the orignal poster wanted to hear, but the FACT of the matter is you have a dog and a bitch of sexual maturity under the same roof and this is what you are going to end up with. Yep, I sypmerthize with the owner, she has come forward and asked for help, but had she have not been so irresponsible then this post would never have been - end off.


I have to disagree just because people keep a entire male and female in the same house dosent mean they will have puppies, their are plenty people who do this without a problem. Its just a matter of being careful .... but ofcourse accidents can and do happen, even to the best of people.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Dotty Thorpe said:


> It maybe not what the orignal poster wanted to hear, but the FACT of the matter is you have a dog and a bitch of sexual maturity under the same roof and this is what you are going to end up with. Yep, I sypmerthize with the owner, she has come forward and asked for help, but had she have not been so irresponsible then this post would never have been - end off.


I think anyone can see where you're coming from, the sad thing is, people sympathise, pat on the back, isn't it terrible. Yes it is, but it really isn't understood just how terrible it is. If I'm slated for agreeing, I really don't care, I'm not agreeing to be vitriolic, or nasty to the op, just that the situation in rescue is so desperate, with a dog being pts every hour.......

I hope, I really do hope, that the op's bitch and pups come through this ok (and with the help of the experienced PF member they should do), are found good homes etc. But I know, this won't be the last thread like this I ever see, I wish I could say everyone would read this and learn, but unfortunately, the same mistake will be made again, by many.......

I've posted before, this is an open forum, where anyone is entitled to an opinion. The op knew, I'm sure, before she posted what the general consensus would be, and hopefully, this thread will be a deterrent to anyone else who hasn't quite got round to spaying/neutering a pet they can't keep an eye on 100%.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> I have to disagree just because people keep a entire male and female in the same house dosent mean they will have puppies, their are plenty people who do this without a problem. Its just a matter of being careful .... but ofcourse accidents can and do happen, even to the best of people.


You have every right to disagree, and you may be surpised to learn that I agree with you. BUT do you not agree with me?? someone has been irresponsible here ?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

OH FGS....doesn't anyone see......we KNOW....even the op probably thinks the same.....BUT IT'S DONE....and she needs ADVICE on how to deal with it.


----------



## stephwiggy (Nov 23, 2009)

i just wanted to wish the OP and her dog/puppies well.. this site can be very good for support and advise from my experiance... 

all the best hugs x


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think anybody disagrees with you. It is balatantly obvious that it was an avoidable accident, even the OP agrees, however, what she needs is advice on how to deal with the situation and hopefully help her bitch and pups to survive. 

I don't think we will ever know now what the outcome is, and I don't think that the OP will have the courage to come back to us for 'help'. Thank goodness for Tanya - it appears the OP still has faith in her.


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> OH FGS....doesn't anyone see......we KNOW....even the op probably thinks the same.....BUT IT'S DONE....and she needs ADVICE on how to deal with it.





alaun said:


> I don't think anybody disagrees with you. It is balatantly obvious that it was an avoidable accident, even the OP agrees, however, what she needs is advice on how to deal with the situation and hopefully help her bitch and pups to survive.
> 
> I don't think we will ever know now what the outcome is, and I don't think that the OP will have the courage to come back to us for 'help'. Thank goodness for Tanya - it appears the OP still has faith in her.


I have to agree with both these comments, its happened and what ever anyones thoughts are going over the same comments wont help the OP, im glad she is talking to someone and getting advise and I hope the outcome is good for all involved.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

alaun said:


> I don't think anybody disagrees with you. It is balatantly obvious that it was an avoidable accident, even the OP agrees, however, what she needs is advice on how to deal with the situation and hopefully help her bitch and pups to survive.
> 
> I don't think we will ever know now what the outcome is, and I don't think that the OP will have the courage to come back to us for 'help'. Thank goodness for Tanya - it appears the OP still has faith in her.


What I was trying to say....but darn it I just can't type and be frustrated at the same time 
xx


----------



## LizzyDrip (May 13, 2010)

Well said Clare7434 and Alaun,
This lady knows what has happened is wrong and she came on here asking for some advice and support, not to be slatted, now please can we just give her the support that she has requested for the sake of her dog Zena, then maybe just maybe the OP may get incontact and let us all know how Zena and possible pups are.
Zenas mom there are people here who will support you, if you do not come back, i wish you and Zena well in this trying time.


----------



## nikkynoo (Apr 6, 2010)

Tbh you lot sound like a right bunch of evil bitches the op has freely admited that she should of had her spayed and yes accidents do happen. I know im not around a lot but i didnt realize you all were gods and bloody perfect and have never made a mistake. 

I hope the op has found the help she needs after asking for help and got nothing but ****.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Some of us are on here trying to help so please don't generalise


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

nikkynoo said:


> Tbh you lot sound like a right bunch of evil bitches the op has freely admited that she should of had her spayed and yes accidents do happen. I know im not around a lot but i didnt realize you all were gods and bloody perfect and have never made a mistake.
> 
> I hope the op has found the help she needs after asking for help and got nothing but ****.


I don't think that's called for either.

There have been lots of offers of help and people sharing concern. Yes some people have strong opinions on a subject like this - it doesn't mean they are evil, they just care about the dogs and express it.

The OP has been given some sound advice and is in touch with an experienced breeder from PF. She wouldn't have even had this if she didn't come on here.

The OP doesn't need a ticking off right now, but nor do the other posters on here.


----------



## nic76 (May 2, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> OH FGS....doesn't anyone see......we KNOW....even the op probably thinks the same.....BUT IT'S DONE....and she needs ADVICE on how to deal with it.


well said.hope OP and zena are well.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

nikkynoo said:


> Tbh you lot sound like a right bunch of evil bitches the op has freely admited that she should of had her spayed and yes accidents do happen. I know im not around a lot but i didnt realize you all were gods and bloody perfect and have never made a mistake.
> 
> I hope the op has found the help she needs after asking for help and got nothing but ****.


pardon me!!!! tbo haven't read the whole thread but that remark is out of order................... a dog and a bitch of sexual maturity WILL mate. surely everyone knows that!!!!!! whatever lifestyle you lead , number of kids u have............going to work fulltime, dogs left together!!!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

assuming zena is pregnant , by our count she is around 60 days . i thought i would let you know she is fine and if she only has one or any with any problems we will be keeping them ourselves . others will go to good vetted homes who have exsperience of rottie x staffy dogs.


----------



## kaiyaakita (Feb 24, 2010)

hope all goes ok will be thinking of you


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

kaiyaakita said:


> hope all goes ok will be thinking of you


thankyou very much


----------



## stephwiggy (Nov 23, 2009)

all the best x


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi! so glad youve come back to let us know all is well.Im glad shes doing ok.
Keep in touch and let us know how she goes. xxx


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

stephwiggy said:


> all the best x


thankyou


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> Hi! so glad youve come back to let us know all is well.Im glad shes doing ok.
> Keep in touch and let us know how she goes. xxx


ok will do thankyou


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad to hear from you. How is she? How are you?

Have you got all the equipment you might need?

Please keep in touch, we do want to know that all goes well. If you can't get in touch with Tanya there will be someone watching the boards to offer help. :thumbup:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

alaun said:


> Glad to hear from you. How is she? How are you?
> 
> Have you got all the equipment you might need?
> 
> Please keep in touch, we do want to know that all goes well. If you can't get in touch with Tanya there will be someone watching the boards to offer help. :thumbup:


zena is fine and we are fine too , yes i have all the equiptment we might need


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> thankyou


Hiya hun, thought I'd wait until you were online to reply to you, best of luck with her xxxx


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Hiya hun, thought I'd wait until you were online to reply to you, best of luck with her xxxx


thankyou very much


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Hi been following your thread from the start, glad you came back and hope all goes well, staffs don't normally have any whelping problems so i hope all goes ok for you all. Look forward to the pitter patter of tiny paws! Keep us posted. X X

Photos of mummy and daddy would be lovely too! :thumbup: :thumbup:

When you have the time of course and then of the little furbabies!! :thumbup:

Good luck. X X


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there, been following this thread and just wanted to wish you the best of luck! Don't beat yourself up about it, mistakes happen and although the circumstances are far from ideal, all you can do now is make the best of the situation . Just try and stock yourself up on knowledge and supplies, the majority of people on here who can help you will help you. Do you know anyone who has whelped a litter before? xx


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Hi been following your thread from the start, glad you came back and hope all goes well, staffs don't normally have any whelping problems so i hope all goes ok for you all. Look forward to the pitter patter of tiny paws! Keep us posted. X X
> 
> Photos of mummy and daddy would be lovely too! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


hiya there are pics of mum and dad on my profile  thanks for the message


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Hi there, been following this thread and just wanted to wish you the best of luck! Don't beat yourself up about it, mistakes happen and although the circumstances are far from ideal, all you can do now is make the best of the situation . Just try and stock yourself up on knowledge and supplies, the majority of people on here who can help you will help you. Do you know anyone who has whelped a litter before? xx


no i dont  but i have everything i need and also have been reading book of the bitch :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck and let us know how it goes,


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

zacknzena said:


> no i dont  but i have everything i need and also have been reading book of the bitch :thumbup:


Good for you :thumbup:. If you have Tanya on the phone too i'm sure you'll be fine . Hopefully it'll all go smoothly, will keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Good for you :thumbup:. If you have Tanya on the phone too i'm sure you'll be fine . Hopefully it'll all go smoothly, will keep my fingers crossed for you x


thankyou very much


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Glad you've come back  Hope all is going well with mum aswell. Don't know the first thing about breeding so will leave it with wishes of good-luck and healthy gorgeous pups  

Piccies too please when they arrive if you have time and are willing :thumbup:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Kaitlyn said:


> Glad you've come back  Hope all is going well with mum aswell. Don't know the first thing about breeding so will leave it with wishes of good-luck and healthy gorgeous pups
> 
> Piccies too please when they arrive if you have time and are willing :thumbup:


of course i will post pics


----------



## LizzyDrip (May 13, 2010)

Welcome back, and a big:thumbup:for you for coming back and standing up to the ones that have given you a hard time.
Im sure everyone will now give you the support that you originally came on here for.
Good luck with everything when it happens and remember there are people on here who will and want to support you, so please don,t forget to shout out when u need the help.
Gd luck again to u and Zena when the time arrives i hope it all goes smoothly, im sure it will though.
All the best
Thinking of you Linda


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Good to see you back ime sure the pups and zena will be fine and the puppies will be adorable mum and dad are sooo gorgeous, good luck and look forward to the pics,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I've been keeping up with this thread and i'm also pleased to see you come back.I look forward to watching the progress and the arrival of your new babies.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

zacknzena said:


> assuming zena is pregnant , by our count she is around 60 days . i thought i would let you know she is fine and if she only has one or any with any problems we will be keeping them ourselves . others will go to good vetted homes who have exsperience of rottie x staffy dogs.


Just seen this because I hardly ever look at the breeding section.
Oh dear you naughty girl  :hand:
I know you wouldn't have intentionally done this, and you must be very upset.
I just hope you can find good homes for the pups and the birth goes smoothly for your girl


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi welcome back, glad all is ok,weve all made mistakes and you are trying to get advice and help now hope all goes ok and keep us updated.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

As a breeder who does keep both entire dogs and bitches - all I can say to that is "there but for the grace of god...."

I am glad you decided to come back - and whatever my own feelings, what is done is done and I sincerely hope everything goes smoothly for mum and the pups.



zacknzena said:


> assuming zena is pregnant , by our count she is around 60 days . i thought i would let you know she is fine and if she only has one or any with any problems we will be keeping them ourselves . others will go to good vetted homes who have exsperience of rottie x staffy dogs.


I have picked up on this comment for a reason - and I am NOT having a go, I am speaking in part from experience of raising young pups of very similar age

I understand that you believe what you are saying is well intentioned - but - with the best will in the world, raising one puppy can be hard enough work, never mind two or more. And I understand it was your own personal circumstances which, at least in part, led to this situation in the first place.

If you do find yourself in such a situation whereby there are problems rehoming etc - please try and seek advice / help from the breed rescues etc and your vets on what your best options are.

You might think now that keeping them is the best way forward, but unless you have the space, time, money and energy, you may well live to regret that decision a few months down the line, by which time, rehoming, even through rescue will be much more difficult.

PLEASE NOTE - I am not having a go, I am trying to be a realist for the OP and the pups.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with swarthy.

I have ended up with 2 pups from my litter. Long story - won't bore you with the details.

But keeping 2 pups can be hard work - they require a lot of individual attention for them to become well socialised well rounded dogs. It sounds like a good idea but if there is an alternative I would suggest you try to rehome.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Having read the thread, I can see your upset, but goodluck to your girly, and please keep us updated  and let us know what the vet says


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Best of luck and hope all goes well for your lovely girlie!!
xxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck and fingers crossed it all goes well with zena


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Great to see you online again Z and Z... you have my number if you need ANYTHING... day or night. These things always seem to start in the dead of night, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't hesitate to call if you think you are hitting trouble, or are unsure of ANYTHING. xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

hope all goes well we all make mistakes sometimes,its about zena and her puppies now :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi glad to see you are back online and all is ok, keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Great to see you online again Z and Z... you have my number if you need ANYTHING... day or night. These things always seem to start in the dead of night, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't hesitate to call if you think you are hitting trouble, or are unsure of ANYTHING. xx


Thanks Tanya your a star !!!  :thumbup:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

quick question .. all around zena nipples are getting big like they are filling up with milk , its her bottom two by her back legs , how long do you think she has now ?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Are you able to feel the puppies or see them moving yet?


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

yes we can feel them moving


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

right whelping box ready and gate up to seperate zack n zena


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Could be anytime over next week. You never normally feel movement until last week or so. 
Keep in contact with your vet now. Don't want to worry you but be prepared for a C section due to her age and size. I don't know how you are financially and it wuld be rude to ask, especially on an open forum so I'm not going to. Just going to warn you that your insurance will not cover you for a c section and a lot of vets will ask for payment up front.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> right whelping box ready and gate up to seperate zack n zena


Thats great. Have you got all the supplies?


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Thats great. Have you got all the supplies?


 yh just need to get panacur n puppy food for weaning


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Did I send you my list? lol... too much morphine I can't remember :lol:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Did I send you my list? lol... too much morphine I can't remember :lol:


yes you did it was very helpfull thankyou


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Pleased to hear you've come back, I had an accidental litter of 10! so know your pain, good luck and this forum has it's ups and down but it's good someone has put thier neck out to help you and give you the information to keep your girlie and her pups in good care. I'm looking foward to photo's :thumbup:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

well i had a really crap night as zack was kicking off because we seperated him from zena he went bonkers howling all night and running up and down the stairs 

so far today zena has eaten and done nothing but sleep on the sofa


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Could you crate Zack at night to help him settle? You won't be getting much sleep for the next few months i'm afraid.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I meant to ask.... are you sleeping with her now? You should be with her 24hrs a day now. Don't leave her at anytime, even if you need to pop to the corner shop, make sure someone is there whilst you are gone. Try not to take her out and about either, other than for her normal walk at her pace.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

alaun said:


> Could you crate Zack at night to help him settle? You won't be getting much sleep for the next few months i'm afraid.


will try and get hold of one


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I meant to ask.... are you sleeping with her now? You should be with her 24hrs a day now. Don't leave her at anytime, even if you need to pop to the corner shop, make sure someone is there whilst you are gone. Try not to take her out and about either, other than for her normal walk at her pace.


yes we are , she is in our room


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

At least you will be in comfort when the pups arrive then. There's no way I'd be allowed pups in the bedroom. I'm on the settee lol :eek6:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

they wont be in my room after they are born lol  looks like i will be on the sofa after


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> At least you will be in comfort when the pups arrive then. There's no way I'd be allowed pups in the bedroom. I'm on the settee lol :eek6:


heh heh - we thought that too. We had a lovely whelping box all ready for Evie, in a nice sheltered spot in the living room. We'd had it up for several days so she could get used to it, and judging by the amount of time she spent in it she seemed to like it. I spent two consecutive nights sleeping on the settee, with her snoring away in the whelping box - and the the little love decided that she couldn't possibly have puppies in there and said that if she couldn't have puppies upstairs then she wasn't going to have them at all. She went upstairs, pulled the laundry basket over, and gave birth to her first son on the pile of washing. :scared: After we'd cleaned him up, weighed him etc etc and he'd had his first feed, we took her back downstairs and she happily used the whelping box until her last little girl, who was actually born on the hard shoulder of the M1 at half past three in the morning while we were on the way to the emergency vet


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> heh heh - we thought that too. We had a lovely whelping box all ready for Evie, in a nice sheltered spot in the living room. We'd had it up for several days so she could get used to it, and judging by the amount of time she spent in it she seemed to like it. I spent two consecutive nights sleeping on the settee, with her snoring away in the whelping box - and the the little love decided that she couldn't possibly have puppies in there and said that if she couldn't have puppies upstairs then she wasn't going to have them at all. She went upstairs, pulled the laundry basket over, and gave birth to her first son on the pile of washing. :scared: After we'd cleaned him up, weighed him etc etc and he'd had his first feed, we took her back downstairs and she happily used the whelping box until her last little girl, who was actually born on the hard shoulder of the M1 at half past three in the morning while we were on the way to the emergency vet


omg sounds as if im in for some fun :scared:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> omg sounds as if im in for some fun :scared:


Hopefully you won't have to do the run to the emergency vet! 

We had to take Evie because it had been over two hours since her fourth pup, she was looking exhausted and we could tell that there was at least another one there. Evie's breeder (who stayed up all night to be on the other end of the phone for us) advised us to take her there because she thought she might need a C-Section - as did the emergency vet when we rang. Happily she didn't need the op - don't know if it was the motion of the car that had brought on the contractions or what. The pup was a strong a healthy little girl.

This is a picture of her being bitten on the nose by her brother, who was the one born in the laundry!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Did Zena have puppies?


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure she wasn't preganant in the end.......but not 100%


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well she said she could feel them moving. I just read the whole thread thinking this was a new thread! Would like to hear how she got on.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

It turned out she wasn't pregnant - it was on another thread.


----------

